
Show HN: Snakes on a Hyperplane – A multiplayer 3D Snake game - dimkasmir
http://tinyurl.com/snakesonahyperplane
======
ccvannorman
I see nothing and hear weird music and sounds. No keys have any effect.

~~~
bdcs
I had the same thought: try pressing enter to respawn. Your snake is orange-
brown.

------
willvarfar
LD35 entry?

[http://ludumdare.com/compo/](http://ludumdare.com/compo/)

~~~
kornish
Awesome! Didn't even know this was going on. Actually, we built this as part
of the 5C Hackathon:
[http://www.5chackathon.com/](http://www.5chackathon.com/)

Extremely terrible source code here:
[https://github.com/nhurwitz/5c-hacks-s16](https://github.com/nhurwitz/5c-hacks-s16)

I think I'll go ahead and submit us for LD35 anyways, though (if we're
eligible). Good stuff.

~~~
cyphar
Can you add a free software license to your project?

~~~
kbenson
_Is_ it free software?

~~~
cyphar
Not at the moment, but the author still can change their mind about that. It's
also likely that the author doesn't know that a lack of license makes code
proprietary (thanks to the Berne Convention).

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
By virtue of being uploaded to GitHub, it can at least be legally cloned and
forked.

~~~
cyphar
Sure, but what does that get you? It's proprietary because you don't get _any_
of the four freedoms (even freedom 0, because you technically don't have the
right to run the software without explicit permission -- and you can forget
about modification and distribution). Yes, you can copy the code, but what are
you going to do? Frame it?

~~~
hellbanner
I didn't know this. Is this "implicit copyright law"?

------
miander
I adore this. Good work!

There seems to be a bug that is crashing the rooms. I think it might have
something to do with consecutive 90 degree turns.

I'm glad this got unflagged. Thumbs up to the HN mods.

~~~
kornish
Hey there, glad you like it! We had a lot of fun building it out in a nice
little 12 hour sprint. :)

For some reason the sockets seem to hang unpredictably and I don't have time
to debug at this instant, so I've just set the server to be killed and
restarted every 10 minutes - you were probably playing during one of those
restarts. Refreshing the page should work fine.

I'll push an actual fix in the next couple days.

Thanks to the mods for unflagging! Not sure why it was flagged in the first
place, but we'd love to receive constructive feedback from whoever flagged it.

~~~
pierrec
>Not sure why it was flagged in the first place

Probably because it's a tinyurl. I'm surprised submitting it was even
possible. I almost flagged it myself but I saw there were some comments.

------
mmmeff
Love the music, who is the artist?

~~~
codybits
The song is Windowdipper by Jib Kidder

------
chowes
I think we killed it? Seems like it's not working and the console says the
websocket is refusing to connect.

~~~
j_koreth
Can confirm, it doesn't work on my end.

~~~
antonybello
We're working on it now -- this was a Hackathon project developed in 12 hours
so we haven't had time to load test it yet, but it'll be up shortly :)

------
jon_richards
If you change direction twice very quickly, you can go back through your own
tail.

~~~
kornish
Not anymore ;) Good find!

~~~
hellbanner
There is precedent for this technique:

[http://wiki.armagetronad.org/index.php/Double_Binding](http://wiki.armagetronad.org/index.php/Double_Binding)

------
hellbanner
Wish the walls wrapped around, would be interesting :)

~~~
kornish
Thought it was a great idea, so I've implemented and deployed it. Let me know
what you think!

~~~
Nomikos
Not the one you're replying to but I just played it (without having read
comments) and thought that was a neat feature :-)

~~~
hellbanner
Try [http://milksnake.c3.cx/](http://milksnake.c3.cx/) !

------
Wargog
I went to the page and saw nothing and heard random crash-y sounds for
minutes, the whole time I thought it was poking at Windows 95 for crashing all
the time. I thought that was hilarious

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Well, those are Windows XP sounds.

------
asimuvPR
Amazing work. :) Love the start screen!

------
z3t4
Cool! But controls are really hard!

------
Zyst
Die to lag quite a bit

